# عاجل فض اعتصام رابعة والنهضة بعد دقائق



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل   فض اعتصام رابعة والنهضة بعد دقائق
    2013-08-14 06:12:01    










*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

بتمني يكون الخبر بجد يارب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

*انا كمان قريته منتشر كتير 
بس يارب بقى ينكشحوا ويريحونا 
والنعمة هما علبتين بيرسول هيقضوا عليهم هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا كمان قريته منتشر كتير
> بس يارب بقى ينكشحوا ويريحونا
> والنعمة هما علبتين بيرسول هيقضوا عليهم هههههههه*​


ياريت يبقي حقيقي
وعلي ايه علبتين بيرسول
هي واحده مولوتوف واقلب:smile01


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أغسطس 2013)

الفض شغال ناو فعلاً !


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أغسطس 2013)

بدأت لوادر الجيش في إزالة دُشم اعتصام النهضة، وبدأت قوات الشرطة في إطلاق كثيف لقنابل الغاز. 



http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/257892


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أغسطس 2013)

سماع دوي إطلاق طلقات نارية من جانب قوات الشرطة التي تهاجم اعتصام  رابعة العدوية، من ناحية طيبة مول مع استمرار إطلاق قنابل الغاز بكثافة،  والمعتصمون يحرقون إطارات السيارات لمواجهة تأثير الغاز.


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أغسطس 2013)

شوهد منذ قليل عدد من طائرات الهليكوبتر وهي تقوم بالتحليق أعلى سماء "النهضة".


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

الفض شغال  في  النهضه  ورابعه
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

يتم  الأن القبض  علي  بعض  الأرهابيين  المطلوبين  للعداله  
في  كل  من  رابعه  والنهضه​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تم  الآن  القبض  علي  2  من  الأرهابيين المطلوبين  في  رابعه*
*بينما  يتم  أحراق  الأطارات  في  النهضه*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أصابه  مجنديين  من  قوات  الشرطه  بطلق  ناري  داخل  النهضه  وتم*

*نقلهم  للعلاج*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تم  تحذير  سكان  رابعه  والنهضه  من  عدم  الوقوف  في  الشرفات *
*مع  غلق  أبواب  العمارات  ووضع  أقمشه  مبلله  من  الداخل  علي  الشبابيك*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أستمرار  القبض  علي  الأرهابيين  في  النهضه*​ 
*مع  تصاعد  أدخنه  كثيفه  جراء  حرق  المعتصميين  للأطارات*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الشوارع  الآن  تكاد  تكون  خاويه  من  الناس  والسيارات*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*يتم  الآن  هروب  جماعي  من  معتصمي  رابعه ... وسماء  رابعه  تكاد  تكون  سوداء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تم  الآن  القبض  علي  عديد  من  المعتصمين  ممن  كانوا  مختبئين  بداخل   حديقه  الأورمان  والحيوان  وكليه  الهندسه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*قوات  الأمن  تقتحم  حديقه  الحيوان  والأورمان  للقبض  علي  الأرهابيين  المختبئين*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*صعد  علي  منصه  رابعه  الان  صفوت  حجازي  والبلتاجي  لحث  المعتصميين*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تم  الآن  القبض  علي  معتصم  أرهابي  داخل  رابعه  يستخدم  مدفع  متعدد  الطلقات  *
*وتم  القبض  علي  16  أرهابي  يستخدمون  الخرطوش  والسلاح  الآلي .. بعض  الأرهابيين  من  دول  عربيه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الأخوان  يحاولون  تفجير  محطه  وقود  بشارع  يوسف  عباس*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض علي  صفوت  حجازي  الأرهابي*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*القبض  علي  قناص  بميدان  النهضه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*معتصمي  الأخوان  يحرقون  سيارات  سكان  مدينه  التوفيق  بمحيط  رابعه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*خبر  غير  مؤكد ... القبض  علي  صفوت  حجازي  ومحمد  البلتاجي*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الجزيره  تعلن  عن  مقتل  120  من  المعتصميين  وجرح  الآلاف*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تم  الآن  الأنتهاء  من  فض  أعتصام  النهضه *
*وعقبال  رابعه  يارب  الممتلئه  بالقيادات  الأخوانيه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*قناه  النيل  تعرض  مشهد  للأرهابيين  اللذين  تم  القبض  عليهم  وعددهم  35  جالسون  مقيدي  اليدين علي  رصيف  شارع  النهضه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*بعد  فض  أعتصام  أرهابيي  النهضه  يتم  الآن  ازاله  الخيام  وتجميع  المصاحف *​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*يتم  حصر  قنابل  المولوتوف  والأسلحه  الآلي  والخرطوش  التي  تم  ضبطها  في  النهضه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*بعض  أرهابي  رابعه  يطلقون  الرصاص  من  خلف  محطه  موبيل  بشارع  النصر  وقوات  الشرطه  تتقدم  صوب  المحطه ..  الخوف  من  تفجير  المحطه  خلال  الأشتباكات*​


----------



## KARMA777 (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تحية للجيش بتاعنا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الآن  أشتباكات  مع  فلول  النهضه  أسفل  كوبري  الجيزه  أمام  مستشفي  الطلبه *​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أشتباكات  في  محيط شارع  جامعه  الدول  العربيه  مع  فلول  الأرهاب*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الأخوان  يقطعون  طريق  القاهره  أسيوط*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*قيام  الأخوان  بمهاجمه  قوات  الشرطه  بالمنيا  ومهاجمه  بعض  الكنائس*​


----------



## zezza (14 أغسطس 2013)

مراسل الحياة من ‫#‏المنيا‬ : انصار الاخوان يضرمون النيران فى كنيستى الانبا ابراهم و السيدة العذراء بمركز دير مواس ..

و شغب فى السويس و تحطيم محلات مملوكة لمسحيين و التعرض للاشخاص من قبل جماعة المحظورة 

الحيطة المايلة احنا !!!!!!!!!
يا رب حافظ على ولادك و شعبك و كنيستك و بلادنا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو
 التقرير المبدئى منذ الصباح للاعتدائات على الاقباط
 ==================================
 1-كنيسة العذراء والانبا ابرام - دلجا - مركز دير مواس - المنيا
 2-كنيسة مارمينا - حى ابو هلال - بندر المنيا
 3-كنيسة مارجرس - ارض المطرانيه - سوهاج
 4-كنيسة العذراء - قرية النازله - مركز يوسف الصديق - الفيوم
 5-الكنيسه المعمدانيه - بنى مزار المنيا
 6- اعتداءات على محلات الاقباط فى شارع الجمهوريه - باسيوط*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل| الإخوان يحطمون محل NEWBORN بشارع الجمهورية بـ ‫#‏أسيوط‬ *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل ومؤكد| صدور تعليمات من جماعة الاخوان لأعضائها باقتحام اقسام الشرطة اليوم*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

عااجل: انباء عن حصار لكنيسة الملاك ميخائيل في شارع النميس بأسيوط ورشقها بالحجارة من قبل انصار المعزول .


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

تحطيم ‫#‏موبينيل‬ فرع ‫#‏اسيوط‬ بالكامل الآن من انصار الرئيس المعزول .


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

أحدى سيارات الشرطة فى شارع الجمهورية أمام أبراج الوطنية الآن ‫#‏اسيوط‬ بعد اعتداء انصار المعزول عليها .


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تم تدمير دير السيدة العذراء والانبا ابرام بـ ‫#‏دلجا‬ ونهبة وحرقة بالكامل من قبل جماعة الاخوان .. كنيسة اثرية من القرن الخامس"*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أغسطس 2013)

#‏اسيوط‬ : عبدالله مضر العضو بجماعة ‫#‏الاخوان‬ المسلمين يقر بحرق فرع ‫#‏موبينيل‬ و سيراميكا كليوباترا و العديد من سيارات الشرطة.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أغسطس 2013)

*و كنيسة مارجرجس الشاطبى فى اسكندرية 



تم الاعتداء عليها


المصدر : أنا *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

وجهت حركة تمرد دعوة إلى كافة شباب مصر سواء مسلمين أو مسيحين لحماية الكنائس من الهجمات الإرهابية التى قد ينظمها أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

وقالت الحركة عبر حسابها الرسمى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيسبوك": دعوة هامة جدًا من حركة تمرد : شباب مصر المسلم قبل المسيحي في كل منطقة عليكم حماية الكنائس بلجان شعبية في كل منطقة ... الإخوان الإرهابيين ورقتهم الأخيرة إحداث فتنة في المجتمع على أساس طائفي​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*نشرة الظهيرة

حرق حديقتي الأورمان والحيوانات والإخوان يتحدثون عن مائة قتيل وثلاث جثث متعفنة بالنهضة وسقوط 3 شهداء من الشرطة ومسلحون يعتلون أسطح المنازل برابعة وقطع طرق في أكثر من محافظة والبلتاجي وحجازي يختبئان في المستشفي الميداني برابع

1 -مصدر أمنى: البلتاجى وحجازى يختبئان داخل المستشفى الميدانى برابعة.. وقوات الأمن تسيطر على منافذ الميدان
2 -الأناضول: النيران تشتعل بحديقتي "الأورمان" و"الحيوانات" في محيط اعتصام ‏النهضة‬.
3 -الإخوان المسلمون: سقوط أكثر من مائة قتيل من أنصار مرسي وإصابة أكثر من ألفين بجروح.
4 -العريان: بعد ساعتين من الهجوم المتواصل.."أري السكينة في عيون النساء قبل الرجال وسيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر" .
5 -احتجاجا على فض اعتصامي النهضة ورابعة العدوية.. الإخوان يقطعون عدة طرق رئيسية بالإسكندرية.
6 -العثور على ثلاث جثث متعفنة بميدان النهضة.. وإصابة مفتش مباحث الجيزة بطلق نارى.
7 -استشهاد مجند ثان إثر قيام معتصمين بالتحصن بمستشفى رابعة العدوية وإطلاق النار بكثافة على القوات.*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
إصابة مراسل سكاى نيوز بطلق نارى 

العثور على 3 جثث متفحمة بجوار سور جامعه القاهرة

الشرطة تفرق مسيرة لانصار الرئيس المعزول حاولت النزول من كوبري اكتوبر بطريق النصر 

 الإخوان يشعلون النار فى كنيسة وسيارة شرطة وأتوبيس بسوهاج
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الصاعقة والعمليات الخاصة تصل "رابعة العدوية" للمشاركة في فض الاعتصام

الأمن يحبط محاولة أنصار مرسي اقتحام مبنى محافظة بني سويف

الإخوان» يحرقون قسم شرطة أطفيح بالكامل*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل ... إعتراض طريق سيارة جيش وقتل ضابط وإصابة مجند بطريق الصوامع بالشرقية 


مؤيدو المعزول بالسويس يلقون المولوتوف على كنيسة الراعى الصالح 

 القى مؤيدو الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بالسويس كرات اللهب والمولوتوف تجاه كنيسة الراعى الصالح القاطنة بشارع الجيش بالسويس وذلك خلال مسيراتهم التى جابت شوارع المحافظة حيث تجمعوا امام مبنى ديوان عام محافظة السويس وحدثت اشتباكات هناك بالحجارة والقنابل المسيلة للدموع وسط اطلاق النيران بالمنطقة .

كما أستولى مؤيدو مرسى على  3 مدرعات تابعة للجيش بعد إضرام النيران بهم أمام بنك فيصل الإسلامى القريب من مبنى ديوان عام محافظة السويس .

*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*ف بيان لرئاسة الوزراء 

تم استخدام الحرفيه التامه ف فض الأعتصام ومراعاة قلة الخسائر*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
منذ قليل .. كر وفر أمام سجن المنصورة العمومي .. والأخوان يطلقون أعيرة نارية على المواطنين 

 أطلقت قوات الأمن المركزي الغاز المسيل للدموع بكثافه منذ قليل على جماعة الأخوان المسلمين ، وذلك في محاولة من الأمن إبعادهم عن السجن العمومي لمدينة المنصورة .

هذا وقد قامت جماعة الأخوان بتكسير عدد من المحلات وقاموا بإطلاق العديد من الأعيرة الناريه على المواطنين لإرهابهم ، وحتي الان توجد حالة كر وفر أمام السجن العمومي بين الأمن وجماعة الأخوان المسلمين


أنصار"المعزول" يستولون على مدرعتي جيش في السويس ويشعلون النار في ثالثة 
 نجح منذ قليل أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى  فى الإستيلاء على مدرعتين تابعتين لقوات الجيش بالسويس
فى الوقت الذى قاموا فيه بإشعال النيران فى مدرعة ثالثة مما أدى إحتراق محتوياتها .


مدير أمن الشرقية يلغي لقاءه بالصحفيين والإعلاميين ويعلن حالة الاستنفار بأقسام الشرطة 


اخر الأخبار

 أنصار مرسي بأبو زعبل قطعوا طريق مصر الإسماعيلية الزراعي

أنصار مرسى يقتحمون نقطة شرطة بمركز يوسف الصديق بالفيوم
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

وزير الطيران ينصح الركاب باستخدام طريقى العروبة والمحور إلى مطار القاهرة 

"مباحث القاهرة" تدفع بقوات إضافية لتأمين قسم "حلوان"

  إحباط محاولة اقتحام قسم شرطة حلوان من قبل أنصار مرسى

إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين الإسلاميين بميدان الثقافة بسوهاج 

أطلقت قوات الشرطة القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين بميدان الثقافة بمحافظة سوهاج، فى محاوله منها لتفريق المتظاهرين الموجودين بأعداد كبيرة داخل الميدان ومحيطه، احتجاجا على عملية فض اعتصام ميداني النهضة ورابعة بالقاهرة.

كما قامت قوات الشرطه بإطلاق الرصاص فى الهواء، داخل الميدان لإجبار المتظاهرين على مغادرته، فيما سمع دوى إطلاق رصاص من مصادر مجهولة جعلت ميدان الثقافة أشبه بساحة حرب، ولم تسفر الأحداث عن وقوع حالات إصابات حتى الآن.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الحكومة تطالب قيادات الإخوان بالكف عن دعوات التحريض حفاظا على الأمن القومى وتؤكد التصدى بحسم لأي اعتداء 


أنصار الرئيس المعزول يحاصرون قسم شرطة القرين بالشرقية ويرشقونه بزجاجات المولوتوف 

أنصار الإخوان يطلقون الرصاص على الأمن بطريق النصر*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مصادر إعلامية : القبض على البلتاجى داخل مسجد رابعة العدوية

"تنسيقية 30 يونيه" تطالب الحكومة بفرض حظر التجوال فورًا 

رئيس المترو: انتظام الخطوط الثلاثة وأى تخريب سيضطرنا لإيقاف الحركة *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الاخوان يستولون على مدرعة شرطة ويلقوها من أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر

إخلاء المؤسسات والمباني الحكومية من الموظفين بأسيوط تحسبا لوقوع اشتباكات خلال تظاهرات الاخوان 

شيخ الأزهر يوجه كلمة للأمة بعد قليل*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدر أمني: ارتفاع حصيلة المضبوطين في "رابعة " و"النهضة" إلى 200 شخصا

الحكومة تؤكد تصديها بكل حسم وحزم للمحاولات التخريبية للاعتداء على الممتلكات العامة واقسام الشرطة 

الإخوان يشعلون النار فى مدرسة الفرنسيسكان بالسويس

عاجل.. اقتحام قسم شرطة طاميه بالفيوم

إصابة 4 مجندين من قوات الأمن أمام الجامعة العمالية اثنان منهما بطلقات خرطوش 

الإخوان يحرقون قسم شرطة التبين ويستولون على أسلحته ويهربون المساجين

    أقسام الشرطة تعلن الطوارئ.. وتعذر نقل المتهمين للنيابات

سكاى نيوز: أنصار "الإخوان" يحتمون فى بعض المدارس بالجيزة

تمرد: اختطاف نقيب شرطة من القوات الخاصة برابعة *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

* استنفار أمني بالتحرير تحسبًا لقدوم أنصار مرسي إلى الميدان

مدير أمن أسيوط ينفي فتح "هويس" قناطر أسيوط لمنع المتظاهرين من الوصول لاعتصام "أم البطل" 

 بيان شديد اللهجة من "الحكومة" لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين 

 قال مجلس الوزراء خلال بيان له منذ قليل أن على  تنظيم الاخوان  ايقاف عمليات التحريض، التى تتم ضد الحكومة المصرية، مشيدة بجهود قوات الأمن بفض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة بدون خسائر تذكر مقارنة بعدد المعتصمين، مطالبة القوات بضبط النفس.

وحذرت الحكومة أنها ستتصدى بكل حسم وحزم للخارجين على القانون، وعلى من يحاول التعدي على المنشأت الحكومية، مطالبة الجماعة بعدم الدفع بكوادرها فى القيام باعمال عنف، مؤكدة الحكومة على أنها لن تتراجع عن خارطة الطريق.
وهذا نص البيان :_

تعرب الحكومة عن الأسى لوقوع ضحايا من الدم المصرى من أى طرف أياً كان توجهه، وتهيب بالمتواجدين على الأرض فى أماكن الإعتصام بالعودة إلى الضمير الوطنى والإستماع إلى صوت العقل وحفظ الدماء والكف الفورى عن إستخدام العنف ومقاومة السلطات، كما تطالب القيادات السياسية لتنظيم الإخوان بإيقاف عمليات التحريض التى تضر بالأمن القومى، وتحمل الحكومة تلك القيادات المسئولية كاملة عن أية دماء تراق، وعن كل عمليات الشغب والعنف الدائر.
كما تُحيى الحكومة جهود قوات الأمن فى تطبيق القانون فيما يخص فض تجمعى رابعة والنهضة، وتشيد بإلتزام تلك القوات بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس والآداء الإحترافى العالى خلال عملية فض الإعتصام، وهو ما إنعكس فى إنخفاض أعداد الإصابات فى صفوف المعتصمين بالمقارنة بالأعداد المتواجدة على الأرض وحجم التسليح والعنف الموجه ضد قوات الأمن.

وتؤكد الحكومة أنها سوف تتصدى بكل حسم وحزم للمحاولات التى بدأتها بعض العناصر التخريبية للإعتداء على الممتلكات العامة وأقسام الشرطة والمنشآت الحيوية والتى هى ملك للشعب المصرى، وتحذر الحكومة أنها ستقوم بإستخدام كل الوسائل الكفيلة بملاحقة تلك العناصر وحماية ممتلكات الشعب.

كما تؤكد الحكومة على المضى قدماً فى تنفيذ بنود خارطة المستقبل بشكل يتوخى عدم إقصاء أى طرف من المشاركة فى العملية السياسية على أٌسس ديمقراطية تحقق الإنتقال الديمقراطى الذى يليق بمصر.

وتشدد الحكومة على إستمرار حرصها وإلتزامها ودعمها لضمان حق التعبير السلمى عن الرأى والتظاهر، طالما كان فى إطار القانون وحماية حرية الآخرين والحفاظ على سلامة وأمن المجتمع.

تعرب الحكومة عن الأسى لوقوع ضحايا من الدم المصرى من أى طرف أياً كان توجهه، وتهيب بالمتواجدين على الأرض فى أماكن الإعتصام بالعودة إلى الضمير الوطنى والإستماع إلى صوت العقل وحفظ الدماء والكف الفورى عن إستخدام العنف ومقاومة السلطات، كما تطالب القيادات السياسية لتنظيم الإخوان بإيقاف عمليات التحريض التى تضر بالأمن القومى، وتحمل الحكومة تلك القيادات المسئولية كاملة عن أية دماء تراق، وعن كل عمليات الشغب والعنف الدائر.

كما تُحيى الحكومة جهود قوات الأمن فى تطبيق القانون فيما يخص فض تجمعى رابعة والنهضة، وتشيد بإلتزام تلك القوات بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس والآداء الإحترافى العالى خلال عملية فض الإعتصام، وهو ما إنعكس فى إنخفاض أعداد الإصابات فى صفوف المعتصمين بالمقارنة بالأعداد المتواجدة على الأرض وحجم التسليح والعنف الموجه ضد قوات الأمن.

وتؤكد الحكومة أنها سوف تتصدى بكل حسم وحزم للمحاولات التى بدأتها بعض العناصر التخريبية  للإعتداء على الممتلكات العامة وأقسام الشرطة والمنشآت الحيوية والتى هى ملك للشعب المصرى، وتحذر الحكومة أنها ستقوم بإستخدام كل الوسائل الكفيلة بملاحقة تلك العناصر وحماية ممتلكات الشعب.

كما تؤكد الحكومة على المضى قدماً فى تنفيذ بنود خارطة المستقبل بشكل يتوخى عدم إقصاء أى طرف من المشاركة فى العملية السياسية على أٌسس ديمقراطية تحقق الإنتقال الديمقراطى الذى يليق بمصر.
وتشدد الحكومة على إستمرار حرصها وإلتزامها ودعمها لضمان حق التعبير السلمى عن الرأى والتظاهر، طالما كان فى إطار القانون وحماية حرية الآخرين والحفاظ على سلامة وأمن المجتمع.*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*قيادات الإخوان تستعدى العالم للتدخل فى مصر

طالب عدد من قيادات جماعة الإخوان دول العالم بالتدخل لحمايتهم مما وصفوه باستهداف الأمن لهم ، وقال

وقال محمد البلتاجي، القيادى بجماعة الإخوان فى تصريحات إعلامية إن العالم يجب أن يتدخل لوقف ما أسماء بالعدوان على المتظاهرين السلميين ، فيما وصفه محللون بأنه استعداء للدول الكبرى المتواطئة مع المشسروع الإخوانى للتدخل عسكريا فى مصر بذريعة الاعتداء على المتظاهرين

وكانت قوات من الشرطة قامت صباح اليوم بفض اعتصام الإخوان في ميدان النهضة ولا زالت تحاول فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية.

برلين تدعو جميع الأطراف إلى الهدوء فى مصر

دعا وزير الخارجية الألمانى، جيدوفسترفيلى، اليوم الأربعاء، "جميع القوى السياسية فى مصر إلى تجنب تصاعد العنف".

وقال فسترفيلى، خلال مؤتمر صحفى فى برلين، "أدعو كافة القوى السياسية إلى منع تصاعد العنف، نطلب من كل الأطراف العودة فورا إلى العملية السياسية".*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*3 قتلى و34 مصابا في أحداث الشغب أثناء التصدي لاقتحام 6 مراكز شرطة بالمنيا 

قوات الأمن تسيطر على الأوضاع أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر ناحية مدينة نصر 

 دعوات من انصار الرئيس المعزول لحرق الاقسام بالغربية


الطيب: الحوار الجاد هو الحل الوحيد للخروج من الأزمة ويجب ضبط النفس

انصار المعزول يحرقون قسم شرطة القرين بالشرقية بعد تهريب المساجين

اصابات بين انصار المعزول خلال فض اعتصام الثقافه بسوهاج*​


----------

